# My Best Deal Ever on a Colnago Dream ...from RBR Classifieds even!



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

This is a bike that popped up on the RBR Classifieds and I jumped on it. I couldn't believe the price and figured even with a couple issues it would still be a helluva deal. Turns out that this thing is in terrific shape and doesn't need anything. The original owner took great care of it and everything seems to work perfectly. It was shipped and packed at the LBS that knew the guy as a regular customer, so it wasn't stolen. The owner just wasn't riding it anymore and wanted to sell it. I can't believe someone at the shop didn't pick it up. 

Anyway, per Colnago sizing, center to top, it is a 57cm Colnago Dream Reflex mated to Colnago Flash fork with a Chris King headset. It was built with full 9 speed Shimano Dura Ace with the exception of a swapped out XTR rear derailleur and cassette done for extra range for climbing. It has an Easton carbon CT2 seat post and EC90 handlebar and a lightweight clincher wheelset consisting of American Classic hubs and Velocity Aerohead rims (24F, 28R). I am going to change out the Ritchey stem for a 2cm longer Easton that I already have and I will put my Fizik Aliante saddle on it. I will also use the SPD pedals on another bike and put on some silver LOOK 396's that I already have. After I make those three changes I will post some more pics. I may swap out the wheelset for something more durable, but we'll see. As pictured, with computer mount, bottle cages, pedals, and a heavyish saddle it only weighs 17.5lbs. My main ride weighs in at about 22lbs, so this may be a bit interesting when I take it out for a good ride this week.

Here she is:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

nice...what'd you pay for it?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> nice...what'd you pay for it?


with shipping $656. 

here was the listing.. http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=2874&cat=


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> with shipping $656.
> 
> here was the listing.. http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=2874&cat=


That's a steal for the frame alone.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That's a steal for the frame alone.


I am known for finding great deals on stuff, but this one takes the cake.

Since it is so flat in Memphis, I will probably swap out the XTR RD for an Ultegra I already have or try to swap it for a matching 7700 series Dura Ace RD and ride it as built for a while. I will likely swap it all out for a Campagnolo group sometime, but since I have never had a DA bike, I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

When you get the chance to spend some time on it, give us a straight answer on the ride. I am always interested in whether a Colnago really rides better than a lower end bike. Is it the prestige of Colnago or does it really ride/perform better. 

For $656? That is insane. I think I'll hire you the next time I am looking for a new ride. Size 62cm with 59cm top tube just in case with 300mm steerer tube.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

acckids said:


> When you get the chance to spend some time on it, give us a straight answer on the ride. I am always interested in whether a Colnago really rides better than a lower end bike. Is it the prestige of Colnago or does it really ride/perform better.
> 
> For $656? That is insane. I think I'll hire you the next time I am looking for a new ride. Size 62cm with 59cm top tube just in case with 300mm steerer tube.


so, how do we determine my finder's fee? A percentage of the savings?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet Deal Rob, I hope you like it. I would definitely swap out the RD. It looks like 97 Durace 9 speed if I remember correctly, at least based on the crank.

You missed my Colnago MXL, I just sold for $400.00.  Not quite your size


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

nice find and not to shabby on the weight either


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

so, how do we determine my finder's fee? A percentage of the savings?

A flat fee. A percentage of the savings on a used bike is too subjective. Seriously though don't be suprised with an email from me in a year asking for assistance. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Sweet Deal Rob, I hope you like it. I would definitely swap out the RD. It looks like 97 Durace 9 speed if I remember correctly, at least based on the crank.
> 
> You missed my Colnago MXL, I just sold for $400.00.  Not quite your size



Wow... someone scored a deal on your MXL.  Hope they appreciated it.

Anyway, I am on the hunt for a 9 speed Dura Ace rear derailleur. I have a long cage Ultegra one that would look much better than the XTR, but the OCD in me would hate to leave just a single mismatched part. I would be ok with like a 50/50 mix of 105/Ult Centaur/Chorus or whatever... but to have just one part different doesn't sit right.

Anyone want to swap me a 9 speed DA RD?

I have an XTR RD or a new Ultegra RD or some other parts... PM me if you got one to trade.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Iceman,

Just don't tell me that your MXL was a 54cm frame or I might cry. For $400 I would have bought two in my size.

Rob,

You got a great deal, but I still like the yellow Dream better than this bike.

To whomever asked if a Colnago is a better ride than lower end frames, the answer is yes they are. My Colnagos seem super smooth, like my previous high end ride. The lower end bikes can seem so unstable at high speed and under hard braking, but not my Colnagos. I regularly draft trucks and buses at 50+ mph and the Colnagos are really smooth. Same goes for descents. Hit 48+ on one descent this year and it seemed like nothing.


----------



## eggshell (Sep 16, 2003)

*HR works for beer!*

A twelver of some high end beer and he's all yours. Never met a man that will work so hard(relatively speaking) for so little. I speak from personal experience as he has found my last two rides for me. You'll never meet a more generous soul. Even helps pick up ladies for our single friends(which comes very naturally to him btw).And a [email protected] fine rider to boot! If I weren't married and hetro.....eewww...nevermind.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Iceman,
> 
> Just don't tell me that your MXL was a 54cm frame or I might cry. For $400 I would have bought two in my size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fab,

There is no doubt that the yellow dream with the Zondas was the best looking bike to go through my stable, but as you can see from my comparison... it was about 2cm to short. It was a 55cm CTT and the new (to me) one is 57cm CTT. I can't be too upset about letting her go because I was able to keep it in the family. My good friend and riding buddy J__H has been riding the stuffing out of that bike since I sold it to him.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

acckids said:


> so, how do we determine my finder's fee? A percentage of the savings?
> 
> A flat fee. A percentage of the savings on a used bike is too subjective. Seriously though don't be suprised with an email from me in a year asking for assistance.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.


just so I can be on the lookout... what exactly are you looking for? Lugged steel? Race Bike? Something classic? Something light? give me a lead here man. :idea:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

eggshell said:


> A twelver of some high end beer and he's all yours. Never met a man that will work so hard(relatively speaking) for so little. I speak from personal experience as he has found my last two rides for me. You'll never meet a more generous soul. Even helps pick up ladies for our single friends(which comes very naturally to him btw).And a [email protected] fine rider to boot! If I weren't married and hetro.....eewww...nevermind.



your check is in the mail.  


Maybe I should consider a career change... maybe become a bike consultant? Hell, landing TerryB's account should set me for life. Don't think I haven't considered opening up a shop with a great selection of "pre-owned" bicycles in addition to some new bikes. 

My customers would be all the people that drool over a $3,000 bike at a high end store, but only have a $1000 budget. I would take trade ins and do consignments at a reasonable price. I already know the wrench I would want to hire. Anyone want to back me?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*That's what makes a market....*

Rob said:
"There is no doubt that the yellow dream with the Zondas was the best looking bike to go through my stable, but as you can see from my comparison...."

I like the new one much more!!

b21


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are some update pictures.

I replaced everything right out of the parts bin:thumbsup: :

Terry Liberator with a Fizik Aliante
XTR RD with Ultegra RD
12/34 XTR cassette with 12/27 Dura Ace
Forte SPD's with LOOKs


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

rob: nice bikes both yellow and blue. have you think about getting a matching bar tapes??


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

z ken said:


> rob: nice bikes both yellow and blue. have you think about getting a matching bar tapes??


Thanks, the yellow Colnago is now my buddy's and I don't think that a Canary yellow bar wrap would look very good on it. I had the tape in my parts bin that I used on the below pictures already, it looks ok but I think a different color would look better. I completely tore the Colnago down Wednesday night and rebuilt it with Campy. I swapped every part on the bike, the only thing the same is the frameset.

If anyone is interested in the Dura Ace group or the carbon Easton bars and seatpost or the American Classic/Velocity Aerohead wheelset, they will be on eBay today. I think that even with the rise in the stem that the saddle to bar drop is still too much, so the frameset may be for sale soon too.


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful bike. Can't you try another stem or flip your current one?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Kicks as_ . What are the shifters? what year?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

cmg said:


> Kicks as_ . What are the shifters? what year?


The shifters are 8 speed Campagnolo Record and I pulled them off a 1996 Serotta CSI, so I would guess they are 1996. I like the feel of them better than anything I have tried (which is about everything other than SRAM)


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Why don't you ride the bike for awhile to see if you'll get used to the drop? You go through so many bikes because you're not patient enough to give them a chance. It's not the bike...it's you. 

Nice bike, though.:thumbsup:


----------

